# nonsuch sailboats



## kb7176 (Jan 19, 2005)

I am interested in getting more information on Nonsuch sailboats, particularly in their performance. Any input or experience would be most welcome. Our sailing area is on the Chesapeake but would like a boat that would be capable of cruising along the east coast maybe with a little island hopping for good measure. Also, we are approaching retirement so any boat that we are considering must be able to be handled easily by two people. We currently own a 41 and feel that in future years this might be a little more boat than we need. (there''s a lot to be said for simplification ;-) Thank you.


----------



## Irwin32 (Jul 1, 2001)

I chartered a Nonsuch 30 several years ago. I found the boat to be very well made. The interior was spacious and very functional. The cockpit was comfortable. Under power and under sail the boat was on rails - it really tracked and handled nicely.

What I did not like was handling that huge sail. I found it difficult to hoist and if on a broad reach or a run it took forever to bring it in if you you wanted to head up or come about. The charter company said don''t jibe it. I like to be able to jibe especially in mob situations when appropriate. We had a hob (hat over board) situation that called for a jibe, but by the time we could come about, the hat was long gone.


----------



## Johnrb (Sep 21, 2002)

kb7176:

If you check back under previous postings in this thread you will find other discussions regarding Nonsuch boats. I can’t help as I haven’t any personal experience with them. You can use the search function or go back about one year (there may be additional earlier postings).


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I own a Nonsuch 30 which I keep in Marblehead. These are pretty much perfect cruising boats. They are simple to sail and extremely comfortable; the cabin on a 30 is as large as the cabin you''ll find on a 38 foot sloop. (After all, the NS30 has a 12-foot beam). They have a very good website, which has a ton of information about handling the sail. There has been, in fact, much recent discussion about an upgrade on the mast which they say greatly facilitates raising and lowering the sail. I should also point out that the ownership of the Nonsuch skews to an older demographic. Most seem to be either retirees or close to it.


----------



## windship (May 4, 2002)

How are they to weather? I think not that well.


----------



## whatugonnado (Sep 16, 2005)

I bought a NS 30 last year after I sold my Seidelmann 30T. The Nonsuch goes to weather better than my Seidelmann 30 ever did. It's also much faster due to the long LWL. On a reach and off the wind not much can touch them w/o a spinnaker.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

One problem with the cat-rig on the Nonsuch is that reefing it is much more important than it was on a traditional sloop, since you only have the one sail.


----------



## swale (Sep 15, 2009)

*Nonsuch 26 mast.*

I recently purchased a Nonsuch 26 and need to take the mast down. Can anyone tell me the weight of the the mast and how best to remove the mast wedges ?


----------

